# Test p/tren a/mast? Cycle



## Alex.18 (Jul 3, 2018)

What up UG? Looking for a little reassurance/advice on my next cycle. Stats and history can been seen in my post in the new member section. This would be cycle #5 and it would look like this:

wk 1-10: 50mg Test P eod
wk 1-10: 50mg Tren A eod
wk 1-11: .5mg caber 2x weekly
wk 1-15: 250iu HCG 2x weekly
PCT wk 12-15: 100mg clomid 1st 3 days then 75 50 50 25

Thought about the idea of throwing mast in there to counteract the prolactin issues and add a little hardness, but at my bf%, i think i may be pissing money away...???

Going to have aromasin on hand just in case. First time with a 19-nor also. Let me know what you guys think or would tweak. Maybe higher tren/lower test...???


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 3, 2018)

Masteron helps any cycle imo!


----------



## Jin (Jul 3, 2018)

Double the tren. Don't be scared of sides. I thought tren was the boogie man. It isn't. As I was advised, 350/wk is where you want to start. 

Drop the caber. Have it on hand though. 

Never ran mast. Heard good things. Not sure what it would do for prolactin. Probably nothing. 

I wanted to to see what tren alone could do first time I ran it. I wasn't disappointed. I ran trt test and 50mg tren ace ed. that's all you really need.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 3, 2018)

Adding mast would make the whole thing worthwhile IMO.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2018)

Add the mast you will love it but make sure you have plenty of pussy on hand.

Stop thinking about prolactin and don't take the caber.

Plan on blood work in the first 3 weeks.

Aromasin at 12.5 EOD to e3d if needed. 

100mg clomid is just wasteful I wouldn't bother going over 50 per day but consider extending it to 6 weeks if necessary. 

Do not take hcg while taking clomid 

Add 20 nolva daily to pct.


----------



## Alex.18 (Jul 3, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Add the mast you will love it but make sure you have plenty of pussy on hand.
> 
> Stop thinking about prolactin and don't take the caber.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the input. So after looking at everything again, i think im going to bump everything up to 50mg ed and see what happens. If i need to drop test i will. Going to drop the hcg once pct starts, add nolva, and start at 50 mg ed with the clomid. Will run aromasin and keep caber on deck just in case. Im married so pussy wont be a problem with the mast .

So my next thought is this. I have access to a blend of all 3 compounds at 50mg/ml of each. I know how some of you feel about blends and it would probably be better to run these separately for a first go round, but pinning 3 drugs every day, just doesnt seem to make since to me...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2018)

Alex.18 said:


> Appreciate the input. So after looking at everything again, i think im going to bump everything up to 50mg ed and see what happens. If i need to drop test i will. Going to drop the hcg once pct starts, add nolva, and start at 50 mg ed with the clomid. Will run aromasin and keep caber on deck just in case. Im married so pussy wont be a problem with the mast .
> 
> So my next thought is this. I have access to a blend of all 3 compounds at 50mg/ml of each. I know how some of you feel about blends and it would probably be better to run these separately for a first go round, but pinning 3 drugs every day, just doesnt seem to make since to me...



Why doesn't that make sense to you? I mean I would do Monday Wednesday Friday just to avoid being a pin cushion to some degree. But do you mean you don't wanna run 3 drugs?

Also don't get the blend get it individually to titrate each dose.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I mean I would do Monday Wednesday Friday just to avoid being a pin cushion to some degree



Just curious, can a slin pin be used?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Just curious, can a slin pin be used?



Depends on body fat level and how much oil. It can be a pain backloading slin pins. And honestly it's an infection risk. Minor maybe but it's a risk.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 3, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Depends on body fat level and how much oil. It can be a pain backloading slin pins. And honestly it's an infection risk. Minor maybe but it's a risk.



yea, I always forget about body fat lol...amount also...never mind:32 (20):


----------



## Spongy (Jul 3, 2018)

Have you tried reverse dieting?


----------



## Alex.18 (Jul 3, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why doesn't that make sense to you? I mean I would do Monday Wednesday Friday just to avoid being a pin cushion to some degree. But do you mean you don't wanna run 3 drugs?
> 
> Also don't get the blend get it individually to titrate each dose.



No i was talking about jabbing myself 3x every day. Not my idea of fun. Might wait to add mast next time. I dont want to throw too much into this one. Im already adding a new drug in tren. I would like to see what it does by itself that way im not guessing if my results are from the tren or the mast. Plus ill have a better idea of what im looking at when i get my bloods back and know how to control the tren. Dont get me wrong i would love to add the mast and i do think it makes since to add it, but im going more for a marathon than a sprint with this shit. Might not be everyones same thought process and thats fine, but thats my thought process and im sticking to it

10-4 on the blend. Thats what i was thinking too...


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 3, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Add the mast you will love it but make sure you have plenty of pussy on hand.
> 
> Stop thinking about prolactin and don't take the caber.
> 
> ...




THIS, follow it to a t


----------



## Jin (Jul 3, 2018)

Alex.18 said:


> No i was talking about jabbing myself 3x every day. Not my idea of fun. Might wait to add mast next time. I dont want to throw too much into this one. Im already adding a new drug in tren. I would like to see what it does by itself that way im not guessing if my results are from the tren or the mast. Plus ill have a better idea of what im looking at when i get my bloods back and know how to control the tren. Dont get me wrong i would love to add the mast and i do think it makes since to add it, but im going more for a marathon than a sprint with this shit. Might not be everyones same thought process and thats fine, but thats my thought process and im sticking to it
> 
> 10-4 on the blend. Thats what i was thinking too...



My exact thoughts before I ran tren and was recommended mast. I know once I run them together I'll probably never run tren alone again, but I've got lots of time to do that. Maybe

You're missing something obvious here: load all compounds into the same syringe then inject them all at once. That simple. Get some 18g to draw with.


----------



## Alex.18 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jin said:


> My exact thoughts before I ran tren and was recommended mast. I know once I run them together I'll probably never run tren alone again, but I've got lots of time to do that. Maybe
> 
> You're missing something obvious here: load all compounds into the same syringe then inject them all at once. That simple. Get some 18g to draw with.



I thought about that and my question since ive never done it, your shoulders can handle 2-3ml at a time? With every day pins, i would go up and down one side at a time then go to the other side. Left quad, left glute, left shoulder, right quad, right glute, right shoulder...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 4, 2018)

Alex.18 said:


> I thought about that and my question since ive never done it, your shoulders can handle 2-3ml at a time? With every day pins, i would go up and down one side at a time then go to the other side. Left quad, left glute, left shoulder, right quad, right glute, right shoulder...



You don't really wanna go above 2cc in your delt unless you are a pretty big dude.


----------



## Alex.18 (Jul 4, 2018)

Jin said:


> Double the tren. Don't be scared of sides. I thought tren was the boogie man. It isn't. As I was advised, 350/wk is where you want to start.
> 
> Drop the caber. Have it on hand though.
> 
> ...



What did your run your TRT test at?


----------



## Alex.18 (Jul 4, 2018)

So how does this look revised?:

Wk 1-10: 100mg Test P Mon/Wed/Fri
Wk 1-10: 100mg Tren A Mon/Wed/Fri
Wk 1-11: 12.5mg Aromasin eod
Wk 1-11: 250iu HCG 2 x weekly
PCT Wk 12-15(-17): 50mg Clomid ed & 20mg Nolva ed


Going to have Caber on hand just in case


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 4, 2018)

always have plenty of pussy on hand before starting any cycle


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 4, 2018)

Why are you into test p vs test c? Just curious...


----------



## Seeker (Jul 4, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Why are you into test p vs test c? Just curious...



one would guess because of the following:
it's a 10 week cycle.
he's using tren A which is a fast acting compound as is test Prop.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 4, 2018)

test P is fukkin awesome thats why


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 4, 2018)

Seeker said:


> one would guess because of the following:
> it's a 10 week cycle.
> he's using tren A which is a fast acting compound as is test Prop.



ah...totally makes sense if not on TRT but...lol 

Guess 10 weeks isn’t really that long to pin that often...except being an old folk:32 (20):


----------



## Seeker (Jul 4, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> ah...totally makes sense if not on TRT but...lol
> 
> Guess 10 weeks isn’t really that long to pin that often...except being an old folk:32 (20):



yeah I wouldn't know what it's like to be old.


----------



## Alex.18 (Jul 4, 2018)

Seeker said:


> one would guess because of the following:
> it's a 10 week cycle.
> he's using tren A which is a fast acting compound as is test Prop.



Bingo bingo


----------



## Jin (Jul 4, 2018)

Alex.18 said:


> What did your run your TRT test at?



200 test c/wk. my normal trt dose.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 4, 2018)

Seeker said:


> yeah I wouldn't know what it's like to be old.



lol....pinning once a week started to bug me...so glad I’m on the cream now


----------



## Seeker (Jul 4, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> lol....pinning once a week started to bug me...so glad I’m on the cream now



pinning once a week is like being on vacation for me. haha


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 4, 2018)

Seeker said:


> pinning once a week is like being on vacation for me. haha




Totally understand that...glad you said you retired!!


----------



## stonetag (Jul 4, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Totally understand that...glad you said you retired!!



Wait a minute!! Seeker is retired? like from work, or? Seek, talk to me.....


----------



## Seeker (Jul 4, 2018)

stonetag said:


> Wait a minute!! Seeker is retired? like from work, or? Seek, talk to me.....



sent you a PM.


----------



## Alex.18 (Jul 4, 2018)

Alex.18 said:


> So how does this look revised?:
> 
> Wk 1-10: 100mg Test P Mon/Wed/Fri
> Wk 1-10: 100mg Tren A Mon/Wed/Fri
> ...



Bump. Should i decrease the test a little or no? I’ve ran 4 cycles at 500mg


----------



## Seeker (Jul 4, 2018)

Alex.18 said:


> Bump. Should i decrease the test a little or no? I’ve ran 4 cycles at 500mg



I would bump the tren to 4. you can leave the test at 3


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 4, 2018)

Alex.18 said:


> I thought about that and my question since ive never done it, your shoulders can handle 2-3ml at a time? With every day pins, i would go up and down one side at a time then go to the other side. Left quad, left glute, left shoulder, right quad, right glute, right shoulder...



just blow it in your ass switch sides each time easiest imo


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 4, 2018)

Alex.18 said:


> So how does this look revised?:
> 
> Wk 1-10: 100mg Test P Mon/Wed/Fri
> Wk 1-10: 100mg Tren A Mon/Wed/Fri
> ...



with those esters id pin minimum eod

If you don’t wanna pin a lot run tren e with test e or c

id run at least 12 weeks 10 weeks isn’t worth it IMO


----------



## Alex.18 (Jul 4, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> with those esters id pin minimum eod
> 
> If you don’t wanna pin a lot run tren e with test e or c
> 
> id run at least 12 weeks 10 weeks isn’t worth it IMO


10-4. Ill bump it to 12 weeks. I dont think ill mind the pins, i just wasnt sure about how much the delts could take. Eod wont be a problem with 2 drugs and rotating sides and sites. I also wanna stick to short esters in case I have a bad reaction to anything, it will be gone and over quicker

also, these drugs should inject pretty easily with a 25g pin or should i go a little bigger? Never tested the viscosity of either one


----------



## Seeker (Jul 4, 2018)

Alex.18 said:


> 10-4. Ill bump it to 12 weeks. I dont think ill mind the pins, i just wasnt sure about how much the delts could take. Eod wont be a problem with 2 drugs and rotating sides and sites. I also wanna stick to short esters in case I have a bad reaction to anything, it will be gone and over quicker



12 weeks on tren.A is pushing it. I've ran many 8-10 week cycles very effectively with short esters. depends on your current physical condition.  if you got good quality tren A trust me you'll want to quit 10 weeks in. don't know others experience on your thread, just know mine.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 4, 2018)

Dont bump it to 12.  Give it a solid 10 at 400mg and see how you feel.  Plenty of time to run longer cycles in the future.  You will get plenty of results at 10 weeks.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 4, 2018)

I’d listen to Spongy and Seeker. Run the tren higher than the test eg 400/300 and for 10 weeks. Eat right, train hard, and your body will make big changes.

As a side note. I personally love tren, and one BIG difference for me regarding side effects is to limit my carbs before bed. I usually have a zero carb meal for my last meal of the day and that drastically reduces night sweats sand trensomnia.


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 4, 2018)

Alex.18 said:


> 10-4. Ill bump it to 12 weeks. I dont think ill mind the pins, i just wasnt sure about how much the delts could take. Eod wont be a problem with 2 drugs and rotating sides and sites. I also wanna stick to short esters in case I have a bad reaction to anything, it will be gone and over quicker
> 
> also, these drugs should inject pretty easily with a 25g pin or should i go a little bigger? Never tested the viscosity of either one



Yea i don’t ever pin in delts so I can’t help you there. I have done done ed no issues in glutes just rotating sides. 

I would run 23g 

i have had a much better experience pinning ed or eod, people prefer the mon/wed/fri
as it’s easier to remember then eod or might work with their schedule to each is their own 

you will know week 9 if you wanna go to 12 or start pct this is one of those thing you need to just fee out imo how Your reacting to the cycle how your body is handling it just need to know when to take a break, 

the worst side is cramps to watch for remember to drink lots and lots of water and make sure you are getting the right nutrients


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 5, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Have you tried reverse dieting?


this ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Popeye (Jul 5, 2018)

Alex.18 said:


> also, these drugs should inject pretty easily with a 25g pin or should i go a little bigger? Never tested the viscosity of either one



I use 25g for everything, draw with a 21g though.


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 5, 2018)

Popeye said:


> I use 25g for everything, draw with a 21g though.



Disagree with this theory sorry man I did that it in the past and really just a waste of money, time, and waste. 

Why go through all the trouble of using two separate gauges  when you can use one ? Using two actually has more chance of contamination, air, waste of gear, takes just as long, and then the fact you have two to dispose of instead of one and the added cost of buying two different gauges.

Use a 23 like I said and can draw and pin with it no issues, if you can’t do the whole process in a few minutes safe and sanitary then get a new hobby


----------



## Jin (Jul 5, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Disagree with this theory sorry man I did that it in the past and really just a waste of money, time, and waste.
> 
> Why go through all the trouble of using two separate gauges  when you can use one ? Using two actually has more chance of contamination, air, waste of gear, takes just as long, and then the fact you have two to dispose of instead of one and the added cost of buying two different gauges.
> 
> Use a 23 like I said and can draw and pin with it no issues, if you can’t do the whole process in a few minutes safe and sanitary then get a new hobby



I reuse an 18g to draw at least a dozen times before I use a new one. Pin with a new 25g. 

No (very little) fear wasted because the needle is full on the next draw. 

Does not take same amount of time. With 18g you can draw up a cc in 2 seconds. 

Done this his for 2 years. No contamination. 

Sharper injection needle= less tissue damage. 

Your method works too. Nobody in this scenario needs a new hobby. 

Don't state your opinion as fact.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 5, 2018)

been pinning at least 2x per week for almost 7 years, some stretches pinning every day.  Draw with 18, pin with 25 every single time.  When you draw and pin with same needle you are actually at a greater risk of infection due to the particles from rubber stopper that remain on draw needle (according to textbooks). You are also blunting the needle, and there are photos taken under microscope out there that show this. 

Most needles provided to hospitals now have a plastic drawing needle attached and it gets switched out for an actual needle after the draw is complete.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> I reuse an 18g to draw at least a dozen times before I use a new one. Pin with a new 25g.
> 
> No (very little) fear wasted because the needle is full on the next draw.
> 
> ...



I did the same with the “draw syringe”...used the same one many times and no issues 

On top of that, which I’ve said before....

1. Not long after using a cotton ball to clean area to pin...got old so I stopped with no issues 

2. Used the same slin pin to do my TRT until it got unsharp enough to pin


All is good.....:32 (20):


----------



## Alex.18 (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks guys. Dont want to get off topic. I was just curious about the viscosity of the 2 drugs and if they would come out of a 25g pin easily. Thats all


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 5, 2018)

Alex.18 said:


> Thanks guys. Dont want to get off topic. I was just curious about the viscosity of the 2 drugs and if they would come out of a 25g pin easily. Thats all



Also if you run them in hot water...which many of us have done...again...25g works just fine:32 (20):


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 5, 2018)

Alex.18 said:


> Thanks guys. Dont want to get off topic. I was just curious about the viscosity of the 2 drugs and if they would come out of a 25g pin easily. Thats all




I use slins for tiny amounts and 25's all day.  You can heat things up under hot water if you'd like too.


----------



## Alex.18 (Jul 6, 2018)

Yea i always use a larger gauge to draw with then a smaller one to pin with. Seeing those magnified pictures of a needle after its gone theough a stopper would probably change anyones mind

Thinking about cruising after this cycle and want to throw in an oral after a while. Thinking about Var or MHN. Anyone have experience with either of these?


----------



## Jin (Jul 6, 2018)

MHN? Googled it. Unless I'm missing something I've Never heard of it before. How'd you chose this an an option?

Do you have a source for it? As I've never seen it offered. I am, of course, not asking you for that source


----------



## Alex.18 (Jul 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> MHN? Googled it. Unless I'm missing something I've Never heard of it before. How'd you chose this an an option?
> 
> Do you have a source for it? As I've never seen it offered. I am, of course, not asking you for that source


Of course not haha. Yea i have a source for it. What do you think about it after you’ve read about it?


----------



## Alex.18 (Jul 6, 2018)

Im leaning towards the var anyway just because ill be coming off of tren and dont want to start a nandrolone without a sufficient break...


----------



## Jin (Jul 6, 2018)

Alex.18 said:


> Of course not haha. Yea i have a source for it. What do you think about it after you’ve read about it?



The site I use for steroid profiles has a pretty thorough and extensive list (even for some pretty exotic/lesser known compounds). This was one of the shortest entries I've seen. 

Considering that and the fact that I'd never heard about it (or known of anyone taking it) after devoting a good part of the last several years educating myself on all things AAS: I'd pass.


----------



## Alex.18 (Jul 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> The site I use for steroid profiles has a pretty thorough and extensive list (even for some pretty exotic/lesser known compounds). This was one of the shortest entries I've seen.
> 
> Considering that and the fact that I'd never heard about it (or known of anyone taking it) after devoting a good part of the last several years educating myself on all things AAS: I'd pass.


Good point. Ive been contemplating it for a few years now but never could pull the trigger on it. Anavar it is...


----------

